# Gravely Paint



## eyebrowski

Can anyone suggest a good paint that will match well to touch up a Gravely snow blower?


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

What color is it now?


----------



## Fuzz

Had a Gravely 7.5 walk behind..Found that Home Depot Rustoelum "cinnamon" matched very close...possibly perfect.


----------



## ST1100A

If it is a orangish red color, that is "Mustang Red", PPG paint code# 60524.
If it is a red red, that is PPG code# 70186.
Go to an autobody supply store that can mix up some paint for you and give them the "PPG" code number. A good autobody paint supply store can mix the paint for you. Some places can actually put it in an aerosol spray can for you, or just get them to mix up a quart, half or full gallon and either spray it on with proper equipment, or brush it on.
"PPG" and Ditzler make a lot of automotive finishes/paints. As long as you have the paint code numbers, they can cross reference it over to other paint makers, like Dupont.


----------

